# How simple minded are people?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Like explaining to some people about tips sometimes feels like teaching a toddler algebra. It just doesn't register in their minds. Unbelievable.

Was I deceived? Yes. Because my father used to take Uber and he told me a 20 percent tip was always included. His best friend also told me that.

Once I found out the truth, it hit me painfully like a sharp object stabbing me.

And I try to teach some people online about tipping Uber drivers and they just don't understand. They think you're not supposed to tip Uber because it's all prepaid. Do people not know how to think? People got stupid overnight?

Nothing will change facts. And the fact is that people are either in denial or have been completely conned into thinking that they're tipping. This blows me away.

How can a simple App change culture? Just because you're paying digitally does not make it right to not tip. Just because you have a smartphone doesn't give you an excuse to be rude or a jerk. Having an app doesn't make you above morality. People lost their souls?

I was taught when I was 5 that you tip. So how do adults in their 30s, 40s and 50s forget? Even 20 year olds should know better. Cuz u have an app now? So that excuses you? That makes the ride magically include a tip because it's 2017? That's not how it works. An app has the power to change your mind about tipping? You think the drivers magically get a 20 percent tip just because Uber's a tech company? Sheesh.....

I guess when you want to save a dollar, that's your excuse. That Uber some magic app just has everything included. Uber will just tip on my behalf!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't buy the "people aren't educated/I thought" routine. They don't care. On Lyft, you can tip, and yet I still make less than minimum-wage. Honestly, the tipping option is moot at this point. Both of these apps will always be one big pyramid scheme/payday loan at the end of the day, so it's best just to take your lashings and celebrate the fact that you are a taxi driver. When I was a kid, I dreamed of these moments... I think I actually have footage of my mom telling me I would be a taxi driver at my lowest point...










DRider85 said:


> Like explaining to some people about tips sometimes feels like teaching a toddler algebra. It just doesn't register in their minds. Unbelievable.
> 
> Was I deceived? Yes. Because my father used to take Uber and he told me a 20 percent tip was always included. His best friend also told me that.
> 
> ...


----------

